# Apparently Cat missed Perdido Pass



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.gulfcoastnewstoday.com/ar...02e3ab11f.html


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

That pass has sunk some good captains in the past.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch hate to hear that


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Been in and out many times in a 40 footer. It is very trickey and those sandbars shift and wash in and out on a regular basis. 8 kts and a radar was most likely a life saver for my old 40' boat


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Another boat wreck*

I never remember anyone hitting the jetty when I was young. But this is the second time I've heard about it. They're gonna have to end up runnin lights allll the way down the jetty to save these googans from runnin into em


http://www.gulfcoastnewstoday.com/area_news/article_b1e62e2c-39be-11e6-ba13-bf002e3ab11f.html


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Been there got the T- shirt....

I think about it a lot to this day and thank the Lord a lot that I'm alive today along with the other two.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That's a bad day.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Been there got the T- shirt....
> 
> I think about it a lot to this day and thank the Lord a lot that I'm alive today along with the other two.


 I remember that day (night) Buddy! To this day, Robert still doesn't remember it. 11 mph and the most violent collision I've ever been in.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That pass is kinda deceiving after dark. I have a saved track that stays on my gps which I always follow at night.

I've seen several boats in those rocks over the years.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> That pass is kinda deceiving after dark. I have a saved track that stays on my gps which I always follow at night.
> 
> I've seen several boats in those rocks over the years.


THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I have ran through this pass a lot at night,hell, even the owner of the boat i ran charters on hit the rocks and almost sunk the boat before he made it to ZEKE's!Happens a lot!:yes:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a question? Of course no one knows yet how much damage is done. Are these type of damages able to repair the damage?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I believe the issue is following a gps and not being familiar with he pass after dark.
If you come into the pass from offshore and use either the center of the pass or the bridge as your destination point, the gps will lead you straight into the jettie island. Which is another reason those red and green flashing lights are at the pass entrance. If you stay within the red and green light, this would not have happened.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

daniel9829 said:


> Just a question? Of course no one knows yet how much damage is done. Are these type of damages able to repair the damage?


Money can repair anything. 
But he may have some severe structural damage. Then again, he may just need some fiberglass repair.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> Just a question? Of course no one knows yet how much damage is done. Are these type of damages able to repair the damage?


 Depends on if the owner wants to. Mine was a tad under $10K but it was worth it to me to have repaired. Gentleman in Milton named Marshall Stewart did the repairs and you wouldn't even know it happened unless you look real close.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Motors should still be good


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Money can repair anything.
> But he may have some severe structural damage. Then again, he may just need some fiberglass repair.


Duct Tape and maybe a tube of JB Marine Weld. :yes:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

One thing is fo sho! That guy will never hit the jetty again, in that boat, a new boat, or anyone else's boat!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like the boat has Radar. Makes you wonder....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Looks like the boat has Radar. Makes you wonder....


So did ********....


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

jlw1972 said:


> Looks like the boat has Radar. Makes you wonder....


All you need to avoid the jetties is to open your eyes and look for the port/starboard lights. For some dumbass reason people trust their chart plotters more than their own eyes. That's why this stuff keeps happenin. I really don't understand how anyone can let somethin like this happen. They're makin locals look fuckin stupid.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

kent91 said:


> All you need to avoid the jetties is to open your eyes and look for the port/starboard lights. For some dumbass reason people trust their chart plotters more than their own eyes. That's why this stuff keeps happenin. I really don't understand how anyone can let somethin like this happen. They're makin locals look fuckin stupid.


Given the amount of boats the jetty has claimed running in through there at night must be harder than it looks...


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

markw4321 said:


> Given the amount of boats the jetty has claimed running in through there at night must be harder than it looks...


It's not though. People are just too dumb to pay attention


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Well. Me and Kent91 are the only ones left that have never done anything stupid it seems...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol I call bullshit.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I believe the issue is following a gps and not being familiar with he pass after dark.
> If you come into the pass from offshore and use either the center of the pass or the bridge as your destination point, the gps will lead you straight into the jettie island. Which is another reason those red and green flashing lights are at the pass entrance. If you stay within the red and green light, this would not have happened.


That would be true IF THEY ARE LITE. The were not the night we hit it and the next night another boat hit the rocks. The next day after the 2nd boat hit the rocks guess what, They replaced the bulbs. :thumbup:

That's one reason we were going so slow is because we were looking for the markers. 

Live and Learn, I can promise you this. IT WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN.:thumbsup:

At least we were only about 20' from the pass, the 2nd boat was about 100' from the pass. LOL!!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Hate to see that. Hope everyone is ok. I have waypoints marking the routes through the passes I use, and into the marina's.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

There were 6 people on-board and injured. Four were transported to hospitals, one via Life Flight. Only 1 person was in direct control, but 10 pairs of eyes were also available.

The captain is responsible ultimately, but crew and passengers can be more alert and helpful at times.

Hope everyone recovers fully.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> There were 6 people on-board and injured. Four were transported to hospitals, one via Life Flight. Only 1 person was in direct control, but 10 pairs of eyes were also available.
> 
> The captain is responsible ultimately, but crew and passengers can be more alert and helpful at times.
> 
> Hope everyone recovers fully.


 Call came in at 8:37pm
Hits jetty at maybe 8:30?
Is it really totally dark at that time?

Reading the entire article posted, it is sad to see so many other deaths by boat in the past week in Baldwin County.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

OHenry said:


> I have waypoints marking the routes through the passes I use, and into the marina's.



I do the same in case I am returning during heavy rain or other low visibility....
Because of this thread, I searched how to enter Routes into my GPS which I could never figure out before...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Call came in at 8:37pm
> Hits jetty at maybe 8:30?
> Is it really totally dark at that time?
> 
> Reading the entire article posted, it is sad to see so many other deaths by boat in the past week in Baldwin County.


It's the time of day that's most confusing to some on the water. That's why the old "Hey help me watch" command brings two of my crew to the front of the boat, no questions asked.

I'm old and can't see, nearly deaf and can't smell much. So I need the younger crew to help out.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Baldwin County has had a rash of boating accidents in the last 7 days, hopefully this trend will not continue.

The pass can be tricky especially at night. I ran a 42' Cabo in & out the pass with a friend shortly after ******** hit the jetty and remember how careful we were as we did not want to be in the news as the latest victims. I think people rely too heavily on radar, gps & auto pilot, and are just not paying attention as they approach the pass. Remember the big boat that missed the pass & ran up on the beach when everyone fell asleep with boat on autopilot?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

All wrecks this week, I believe we're preventable


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

http://wkrg.com/2016/06/24/boat-runs-aground-near-perdido-pass-1-life-flighted/
Latest from news 5



> A boat ran aground into the southeast jetties on Thursday night, injuring 6 people, according to Orange Beach officials.
> “The boat is fully out of the water on the rocks and we had to remove them by watercraft,” Battalion Chief Justin Pearce of Orange Beach Fire and Rescue said.
> Randy Black, owner and operator, along with passengers, Delbert Cagle, John Crase, and Thomas Armstrong were taken to local hospitals; the two other passengers, Josh Crase, and Kevin Burke declined transport.
> The first call came in shortly after 8:30 p.m. Thursday night.
> ...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Same old & tired story... Alcohol involved (_may have been_).

Ban alcohol, if just one life can be saved. Oh wait, we tried that once.
Years of wasted lives, taxpayer money, manpower and incredible violence.
That didn't work out too well.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

kent91 said:


> jlw1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the boat has Radar. Makes you wonder....
> ...


Agreed


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kent91 said:


> All you need to avoid the jetties is to open your eyes and look for the port/starboard lights. For some dumbass reason people trust their chart plotters more than their own eyes. That's why this stuff keeps happenin. I really don't understand how anyone can let somethin like this happen. They're makin locals look fuckin stupid.


I'm not speaking up for these guys because I dont know what happened. But following my chartplotter saved mine and another boat's butt one night. The port where I put in has one jetty that curves in front of the entrance with a sandbar that runs out front. In order to get in, you have to run parallel to the beach in the first sandbar trough for 50 -75 yards. Well as luck would have it one night, some stupid ass kids chasing crabs with a couple of Q-beams thought it would be cool to shine the lights on the two incoming boats. BAM!!! Instant nightblindness. Couldn't see crap but my plotter, my bow nav lights and a big blue spot across my vision. The boat behind me had no nav electronics. We talked on the radio and he tucked up tight behind me. I zoomed in on my bread crumb trail on my plotter. We rode it right in. Blind as Sh*t! And to top it off, the red and green channel marker lights were out... As usual. :thumbdown:


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

This accident and the one on the intercoastal would likely not have happened if both captains, using the term loosely, would have slowed down. With all the electronics and moon light available, you won't see a submerged log or tree running fast at night.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> That pass is kinda deceiving after dark. I have a saved track that stays on my gps which I always follow at night.
> 
> I've seen several boats in those rocks over the years.


Joey Saw it when i crossed the Bridge this Morning could not tell what type of boat until I saw a Pic and My first Thought was please let it not be You, Not saying you Don,t know the Pass but shit does Happen feel sorry for the People on the Boat just glad they all Made it out alive!!! see Ya at the shop Next time!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Well. Me and Kent91 are the only ones left that have never done anything stupid it seems...



Dennis you can add me to that List, I,m not ashamed to admit I have screwed up over my lifetime In a Boat but Thankfully Not that Bad, Just Glad to see no one Lost their Life Over It!! the Boat can be Repaired But Not a Life!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Redfish said:


> Joey Saw it when i crossed the Bridge this Morning could not tell what type of boat until I saw a Pic and My first Thought was please let it not be You, Not saying you Don,t know the Pass but shit does Happen feel sorry for the People on the Boat just glad they all Made it out alive!!! see Ya at the shop Next time!!


Not me my friend. When the sun sets, I like it slow and easy.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

That boat is way up the rocks there must have been a lot of momentum (speed)
To get it up that high.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

camuchi said:


> That boat is way up the rocks there must have been a lot of momentum (speed)
> To get it up that high.


Not really 3 to 4 ft following swells and you are high and dry in short order. High tide also helps.


----------



## dockmaster01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Have you ever seen a boat in the channel and also on the jetty?... Didn't think so.

I had a crusty CG BMCM tell me that the CG paid a lot of money for those aids to navigation and were gonna use them. Know before your go and the biggie....if in doubt stay out!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bill I also assumed he was out of the channel and bump into the rocks and the swells could put him up on the jetties. There probably was a empty green Heineken on the console and he thaught it was a green buoy


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Can anyone read the name on the side, is it Katastrophe or something like that? Almost positive these guys tried beaching on Robinson Memorial weekend and ended up all over some anchor lines and subsequently all over the bow of a nice Sporty. Looks like their superior captain skills finally paid off.


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> I believe the issue is following a gps and not being familiar with he pass after dark.
> If you come into the pass from offshore and use either the center of the pass or the bridge as your destination point, the gps will lead you straight into the jettie island. Which is another reason those red and green flashing lights are at the pass entrance. If you stay within the red and green light, this would not have happened.


On the way home my GPS is set for the farewell buoy. Once in that area, I have the proper angle to approach the pass from due south.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

matador1 said:


> Can anyone read the name on the side, is it Katastrophe or something like that? Almost positive these guys tried beaching on Robinson Memorial weekend and ended up all over some anchor lines and subsequently all over the bow of a nice Sporty. Looks like their superior captain skills finally paid off.


That would make sense. Lmao


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

matador1 said:


> can anyone read the name on the side, is it katastrophe or something like that? Almost positive these guys tried beaching on robinson memorial weekend and ended up all over some anchor lines and subsequently all over the bow of a nice sporty. Looks like their superior captain skills finally paid off.


----------



## matador1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Guess it wasn't them


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Depends on if the owner wants to. Mine was a tad under $10K but it was worth it to me to have repaired. Gentleman in Milton named Marshall Stewart did the repairs and you wouldn't even know it happened unless you look real close.


He's got my Century right now too Mark. Hoping to have it back in a few weeks.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

fishnfool said:


> He's got my Century right now too Mark. Hoping to have it back in a few weeks.


Hey Bill, tell Mr. Marshall hello for me if you will and the that the Ol' Proline is still alive and well after all these years.


----------



## Rabidawise (Jun 20, 2016)

Slamdancer said:


> Baldwin County has had a rash of boating accidents in the last 7 days, hopefully this trend will not continue.
> 
> The pass can be tricky especially at night. I ran a 42' Cabo in & out the pass with a friend shortly after ******** hit the jetty and remember how careful we were as we did not want to be in the news as the latest victims. I think people rely too heavily on radar, gps & auto pilot, and are just not paying attention as they approach the pass. Remember the big boat that missed the pass & ran up on the beach when everyone fell asleep with boat on autopilot?


I remember that. I was just a kid and we were headed out with my dad and grandfather fishing. I've never forgotten it.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

This pass really isn't that hard to navigate. not surprised alcohol involved. I'll say it if no one else will. 

Idiots.


----------

